# Do you pitch, pack, or hoard?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a packrat. At least I don't hoard. I wish I could get myself to pitch more. I pack primarily because someday I might need / want . . . . And I am very good at saving things for sentimental reasons. I've gotten just slightly better about that. _I tell myself that a particular person was not this thing._ The item can get pitched, donated, etc.

Just being a packrat can lead to clutter. Yeah. Drawers, cabinets, closets are full already. Where do I go with this new stuff? Do I really need to save it? Do I need more? Come on . . . . Get real. Many years ago someone said to me that it looked like no one lived in my place. Always so neat. I have definitely changed over the years. There are extremely few people that see it in here.

*ETA:* At the moment I cannot find my glasses in this clutter. I had them earlier this morning so they are here. TG I have another pair.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I'm a packrat (don't think I'm a hoarder; probably DH would let me know if I was moving in that direction).
I do it for the same reasons you list. But I'd add that the "I can maybe use it someday" is the strongest motivation, along with I find it extremely difficult to throw something away just to get rid of it (I'm talking about things that you can't give away - buttons, elastic, random measuring cups no longer part of a set; you get the picture).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I hoard until some event, usually a move or just reaching frustration with so much junk, spurs an orgy of pitching. Knock on wood, I've seldom if ever gone too far with pitching.

In August I had a massive pitch-fest, brought on by the need to move.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've always had packrat tendencies, but the older I get, the more I've become a pitcher.  I also evaluate whether an item will actually enhance my life and get good use before I decide to purchase now.

A few years ago, I went through my entire house (removed _every_ item from every drawer and closet) and got rid of a whole bunch of stuff. I also thoroughly cleaned long-neglected spaces after deciding what to keep. It took me almost a month but was so worth the effort! I threw away some things, but most unneeded items were donated to charity. I now have a few empty drawers and less cluttered closets.

I may do that again this spring. It's so liberating to live with less!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Having moved every 2 to 3 years during our Navy time we learned to pitch. We'd usually throw a bunch of stuff away before each move -- and then a bunch more when we had things delivered at the other end.

We've lived in THIS house 18 years . . . . and we have acquired some bona fide junk.  But we still periodically get rid of things.  And for the stuff I can't bear to get rid of . . . even though it means nothing to anyone but me: that's in a box in the attic labeled: stuff to throw away when Ann is dead.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I've always had packrat tendencies, but the older I get, the more I've become a pitcher.  I also evaluate whether an item will actually enhance my life and get good use before I decide to purchase now.
> 
> A few years ago, I went through my entire house (removed _every_ item from every drawer and closet) and got rid of a whole bunch of stuff. I also thoroughly cleaned long-neglected spaces after deciding what to keep. It took me almost a month but was so worth the effort! I threw away some things, but most unneeded items were donated to charity. I now have a few empty drawers and less cluttered closets.
> 
> I may do that again this spring. It's so liberating to live with less!


I feel as I'm getting older, I'm saving more?! That is a very good idea -- emptying drawers and closets, then putting back a lot less. _I am going to do that._


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm on the side of pitch, everything has to have its place. I like things neat and tidy. I've moved a couple times in my life, and it's amazing how much one can accumulate. Now I take inventory of my stuff and decide whether it's being used or not. Most gets donated to charity these days. Now, I'm a packrat when it comes to paper, notebooks, or any type of stationery item. I'm slowly tearing myself away from all the papers I've collected. I have books galore, I'm glad ebooks were invented.  I know some people who hoard, and it's not a pretty sight. There's no space in their homes to move.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I never thought of myself as a pack rat, but I think I am. I have too much stuff and too much of it is old stuff that I don't even use anymore.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I sell! I collect a lot of vintage stuff and frequent estate sales.. however, as new crap comes in old goes out. I also purchase stuff just to sell it. I use ebay mostly but had a lot of yard sales before I moved to So Cal. My old place was just set up really well for it. Here it seems a little more of a challenge to set up, so I haven't done one yet. Though i'd like to! I do like the purging process...

I actually just posted on my blog, my own tips for selling on eBay in case anyone is interested: http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2014/12/10/on-the-hunt.html

Ebay has changed a lot since the early days (I've been selling on there off and on since 1999) and mostly not for the better. They recently started taking a "fee" from your actual shipping costs! This to me feels a little _lot_ like extortion! They have no part in the shipping process and they don't take into account your cost for packing materials or insurance. You are forced to pad up the shipping and cross your fingers that you break even!

Still, it is the best online venue for selling, I also sell on etsy but it just doesn't have the same draw.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

hoarder.... in treatment.... 'nuff said


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I feel as I'm getting older, I'm saving more?! That is a very good idea -- emptying drawers and closets, then putting back a lot less. _I am going to do that._


It doesn't have to feel like a chore, either. Have fun with it! Winter's a good time to start since we're not as tempted by outdoor activities.

It helps to set _small,_ quickly achievable, goals, such as "I'll go through five drawers today" or "I'll go through one side of the closet today and the other side next week"...whatever feels most comfortable so you're not overwhelmed at the magnitude of the overall task.

One of my biggest challenges was managing paper accumulation. I spent days shredding!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> It doesn't have to feel like a chore, either. Have fun with it! Winter's a good time to start since we're not as tempted by outdoor activities.
> 
> It helps to set _small,_ quickly achievable, goals, such as "I'll go through five drawers today" or "I'll go through one side of the closet today and the other side next week"...whatever feels most comfortable so you're not overwhelmed at the magnitude of the overall task.
> 
> One of my biggest challenges was managing paper accumulation. I spent days shredding!


Another good idea. Set small goal. Don't have to do it all at once.

Paper. Yeah. I am very organized with anything at all financial related. I can go back ten years and pretty easily put my hands on certain receipts, statements, etc., etc. I used to be able to go back further, but forced myself to purge older than ten years. Couple times a year I take paper to an office store for shredding. Too much for a home shredder.


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk (Dec 12, 2014)

I used to be a hoarder, and then I moved four times in two years. 

Pitch it. Pitch it all away.


----------



## DerekG (May 8, 2013)

Definitely a hoarder having moved several times in the last few years.  Always pangs of sentiment influencing my decision to throw something away!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Measuring cups make great scoops.  I keep a 1 cup one in my flour.  And an old tablespoon measuring spoon in the sugar.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a big pitcher!  (Much faster than packing) - and nope, I've never regretted throwing anything away!

Take an object.  Ask yourself - "Have I used it the past two years?  Am I likely to use it again?"  If in any way doubtful, just chuck it!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Melody Simmons said:


> I'm a big pitcher! (Much faster than packing)


I intend to pitch/donate/sell _at least_ half of my stuff before moving next time!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My Dad was a major packrat. As I was the executor of his will, it was left to me to wade through it all.
I am a confirmed pitcher! Especially as I get older, having less is a liberating feeling. Very true, at least for me.
My ultimate goal is to die broke and naked.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> My Dad was a major packrat. As I was the executor of his will, it was left to me to wade through it all.
> I am a confirmed pitcher! Especially as I get older, having less is a liberating feeling. Very true, at least for me.
> My ultimate goal is to die broke and naked.




FWIW, pretty sure Stephan Pollan is Tracy Pollan's father.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> My Dad was a major packrat. As I was the executor of his will, it was left to me to wade through it all.
> I am a confirmed pitcher! Especially as I get older, having less is a liberating feeling. Very true, at least for me.
> My ultimate goal is to die broke and naked.


Your heirs will thank you for making their burden lighter during an already-difficult time!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We're trying to pitch more than we have in the past. If we don't start sorting then I do feel sorry for the boys having to deal with our accumulations.    In putting the Christmas decorations up, I realized we have way too many. Just haven't figured out exactly how I'm going to determine which go and which we keep. The boys have already taken what were considered theirs so all this is attributable to me.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Your heirs will thank you for making their burden lighter during an already-difficult time!


This! My parents were packrats. They'd save clothes from decades prior, waiting for things to come back in style. They'd collect collectibles because "It's going to be valuable someday." They'd save anything that still worked, whether they needed it or not. They'd buy things just because that twelve-pack of tube socks or whatever was a good deal.

Because of this, I became a pitcher. I keep telling my kids I don't want to leave them with mountains of stuff to comb through. Unfortunately, I'm married to a packrat (you don't know these things when you're 22). He'd be a hoarder if I weren't periodically forcing him/us to purge. Sometimes when he goes out of town for work, I have a heyday with his desk, filing cabinet, or dresser drawers. He knows I do this and never complains. He just doesn't want to take the time to make so many decisions.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I PITCH! Clutter and unused stuff is not peaceful for me.

My favorite book on this: http://www.amazon.com/The-Life-Changing-Magic-Tidying-Decluttering/dp/1607747308


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

But I love my stuff! <whine>

I pitch very little, but I do take things to Goodwill. I used to take a carload about every 3-4 months, but I got rid of a lot of stuff when I downsized.

The hardest thing for me is my Christmas decorations. I spent so many years buying a little at a time and I decorated my last house inside and out: trees (yes, multiple), lights, garland, lighted garland, manger (inside and out) villages (again, multiple). Just no room in my small house, now. <sigh>

I did managed to donate about half of my Easter, Thanksgiving and Halloween decorations and now I know I have to face the Christmas things. 

Unfortunately, I now have a new category of stuff which is again taking up a lot of room in my small house (1K S.F.) Good thing I have a two car garage. What? I'm supposed to park my car in there?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Someone Nameles*s, just got a sample of that book. I gotta do something about this clutter.

*Gertie*, LOL! No family so NO Christmas / holiday decorations here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> *Someone Nameles*s, just got a sample of that book. I gotta do something about this clutter.
> 
> *Gertie*, LOL! No family so NO Christmas / holiday decorations here.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Love getting rid of stuff. I scanned all of my documents. I am about to scan all of my pictures. I uploaded all of my music. Once I digitize, offload that physical copy. I refuse to move another box that is just filled with different types of paper. I spring clean about 3 times a year. And I am trying to get into the habit of not buying anything that I would not *also* want to pack and load on a moving truck  That is how I decide what goes...


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

What an inspiring discussion. Thank you all for great ideas.
This is for the first time I have lived for such a long time (nearly 15 years!) in the same apartment. I've never realized how stuff accumulates over the years. Why do I still have my old winter coat in a suitcase here in hot and sweaty South Florida? What about my collection of classic but completely useless corporate-meeting outfits? What if I die tomorrow? Really, I need to start taking those small steps ASAP 
Like getting rid of old, yellow, crumbling paperbacks replaced by e-books. Who knows what's living between those pages....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

QT said:


> And I am trying to get into the habit of not buying anything that I would not *also* want to pack and load on a moving truck  That is how I decide what goes...


^This!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

QT said:


> And I am trying to get into the habit of not buying anything that I would not *also* want to pack and load on a moving truck  That is how I decide what goes...


That's a very good idea. Going to buy with that in mind from now on. With what I have now -- do I need it / want it enough to move it?


----------

